# Me want to go to live and work to Canada



## Fernando (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello,

I´m living in Spain I ´ll like to get help moving to Canada in about 2 yrs. time¿is there any sponsors out there?
I´ll be 53 in 2 yrs. time ¿what´s my working experience? from hairdresser to truckdriver,taxidriver,securityguard,restaurant kitchen help ,construction, simultaneous translator english-spanish and idem.
I´m married have 2 daughters one is 9 the oldest is 17 right now is in southern France for a month on a language scholarship,my wife is 40 ,we´ll be married for 19 yrs. this saturday July 10th.

I can handle a pc pretty good word,office etc.
I don´t mind the cold weather have experience on snowy winters also,lived in the US (NE) for 20 yrs.

I like music,movies sports,the normal things a 50 year old likes,non smoker,and vegetarian for 2 yrs. (This I personally recommend)

Anyway your help even kind words will be apreciated on this crisis troubled times.
("Don´t let them take your dreams and happiness away.")
I apologize for my mispelling if any,anything not clear,don´t be afraid to ask.
Sincerely yours,
FM


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Fernando said:


> Hello,
> 
> I´m living in Spain I ´ll like to get help moving to Canada in about 2 yrs. time¿is there any sponsors out there?
> I´ll be 53 in 2 yrs. time ¿what´s my working experience? from hairdresser to truckdriver,taxidriver,securityguard,restaurant kitchen help ,construction, simultaneous translator english-spanish and idem.
> ...


Getting into Canada is very difficult. You must either have an occupation on THE LIST of those Canada is in need of OR you must arrange pre-employment. From what you've written I would say your chances are slim to none. Sorry to be so blunt.


----------



## Fernando (Dec 6, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> Getting into Canada is very difficult. You must either have an occupation on THE LIST of those Canada is in need of OR you must arrange pre-employment. From what you've written I would say your chances are slim to none. Sorry to be so blunt.


Thanks for replying no matter how blunt you may sound,your realistic point of view is almost accurate but not impossible,there´s always the small odds margin that I live in. 
(I´m from Uruguay and if you are following the World Cup from South Africa you may understand what I mean.)

Thanks anyway if you know any sponsors,contractors let me know.

Wish us luck and have faith,we´ll need it against Holland tonight too. "We´re in a party we weren´t invited." Tabarez Uruguay Mgr.


----------



## Speedwing1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't give up. Slim chance doesn't mean no chance.


----------

